# rocky mountain decals/aufkleber



## marc077 (22. November 2004)

hallo.   
falls vorhanden: koennte mir einer von euch den *rocky mountain* schriftzug, und nur diesen (also ohne berg) mailen? am besten in einer hohen aufloesung.
ist dringend.  
gruss, marc


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2004)

Hallo Marc!
Gibts doch laufend bei eBucht.....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (24. November 2004)

hab ich auch gesehen. so lange kann ich aber nromal leider nicht warten. braeuchte einen schriftzug eigentlich am samstag.
hab schon fast jeden shop in darmstadt abgegrast, aber keiner hat irgendwo nen guten/geeigneten schriftzug zum scannen.  
gruss, marc


----------

